# Small impact driver recommendations ...?



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Get the new m12 fuel set, best $200 you will ever spend. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M12-FUEL-12-Volt-Li-Ion-Brushless-Cordless-Hammer-Drill-and-Impact-Driver-Combo-Kit-2-Tool-with-Charger-and-Tool-Bag-2598-22/303101201

I have the first gen kit. The impact at least is indestructible. Its been rained on, fallen into a manure pit, its fallen form rooftops, scissor lifts, bucket trucks, 32' ladders, you name it. You watch it fall to the ground, battery goes flying, but it goes on to live yet another day...

It will drive 95% of what most electricians will need to drive.

Wood screw limit: #10 x 5"

Self tapper limit: 1/4" x 2"

Lag screw limit": 3/8 x 3" w/ predrill 

Very rarely do I bring out the m18 1/4 impact anymore.

The m18 3/8" square is the driver of choice for big lags now.

1/2" drive for the real stubborn ones.


see also- free 6ah battery promo http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/m12-fuel-free-6-0ah-battery-promo-may-2018-a-258226/


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

HandyManDan928 said:


> I have a very small 1/4" Snap-On Tools drill with clutch and a removable Chuck , no light and all batteries are about 4 years old and are not holding a charge well ... I have an older SO 14 Volt Drill with older style battery pack and a massive old-School very heavy Ridgid 18 v drill for boring like 3/4" block wall holes , I have a milk crate with DeWalt drill motors all dead batteries :vs_mad:...,
> I need to get with the Lithium Battery thing ...I need something small and used a Drywall guys little Makita the other day that was very light had a light and was pretty powerful... What is there that is small enough for basic small job stuff , that you guys like ...?
> 
> TIA


Our younger guys love the m12 impacts an our older folks wat the Makita 18 volt impacts so we have both availabl in the crib


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The new version M12 Fuel impact looks great but the original is really nice and for $99 you can't go wrong: 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...Kit-With-Free-PACKOUT-Case-2453-21P/301999132 

But if you get the combo with the drill-driver and return the free 6.0ah battery, you're getting the drill and another battery for only $137.50!


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Love my Milwaukee.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Stick with the M12 impact, even if you get the regular non Fuel model you'll be happy with the choice.


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

What kind of question is that? M12.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I've been using the M12 Fuel impact non-stop for 5+ years now, I literally cannot work without it.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

As a fan of blue, do not overlook the Bosch 12/10.8 volt line. Does the M12 line have a slew of more tools? Yes. Do they work well? Yes. But sometimes it comes down to how the tool fits your hand. For me, the Bosch 12v grips fit my hand like no other of the small form factor drills. Every time I grip the Milwaukee M12 my thumb automagically lays down over my fingers where they wrap around the grip. I have to consciously move it up to get a more comfortable grip. I never experience this when holding the Bosch models. 

I guess the moral of the story is to try each one in store and see which is more comfortable. If additional tools are needed beyond the typical drill and impact set then the M12 line is hard to beat.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Satch said:


> As a fan of blue, do not overlook the Bosch 12/10.8 volt line. Does the M12 line have a slew of more tools? Yes. Do they work well? Yes. But sometimes it comes down to how the tool fits your hand. For me, the Bosch 12v grips fit my hand like no other of the small form factor drills. Every time I grip the Milwaukee M12 my thumb automagically lays down over my fingers where they wrap around the grip. I have to consciously move it up to get a more comfortable grip. I never experience this when holding the Bosch models.
> 
> I guess the moral of the story is to try each one in store and see which is more comfortable. If additional tools are needed beyond the typical drill and impact set then the M12 line is hard to beat.


yes my bosch 12 volt was much more comfortable than Milwaukee M12

But I was having to keep too many various batteries charged, so decided to only carry M12 and M18 battery tools on truck

Although less comfortable, the M12 impact seems to be more rugged and capable of tougher tasks then the Bosch was

And I love that the light stays on briefly after releasing trigger. with the bosch I was always trying to pull trigger just enough for light but not enough for motor to turn, with the M12 I just pull and release trigger


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Dave, good point about the LED delay. My 18v Ridgid does that and it is very handy. I wish Bosch would be a bit more aggresive in the U.S. market. I find their 12v screwdriver to be more compact than any but many guys want more tool availability for contractor work. And if they would offer the 12v flexiclick or whatever it is called in the brushless version I would order one this week. 

As an aside, does the new version of the M12 Fuel products have the same grip pattern as the first? I still cannot bring myself to buy the current one because of that.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

I love my Milwaukee stuff, M12 & M18.

For whatever reason, it seems like carpenter-types prefer Dewalt tools and electricians prefer Milwaukee. Turdherders seem to use both, because they just borrow whatever is handy.

Maybe we could get a gov’t grant to study this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Some of the DeWalt 18v nicad tool designs just aren't offered by other makers and they are great tools. But overall their stuff isn't all that fantastic.

I have Bosch, Makita, and Milwaukee cordless but the Milwaukee is best overall.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Some of the DeWalt 18v nicad tool designs just aren't offered by other makers and they are great tools. But overall their stuff isn't all that fantastic.
> 
> I have Bosch, Makita, and Milwaukee cordless but the Milwaukee is best overall.


I'm just stating the obvious here, but unless you have unlimited $$$ and storage space you just need to pick one brand and stick with it. If that brand doesn't offer what you need then get that specific tool.

At one time I had a "Wall of Chargers" in my garage, from all the different brands of tools. As the tool or battery went bad then I migrated to Milwaukee. Still have a couple of others.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

bill39 said:


> I'm just stating the obvious here, but unless you have unlimited $$$ and storage space you just need to pick one brand and stick with it. If that brand doesn't offer what you need then get that specific tool.
> 
> At one time I had a "Wall of Chargers" in my garage, from all the different brands of tools. As the tool or battery went bad then I migrated to Milwaukee. Still have a couple of others.


That's the way I look at it, a couple years ago I was at a point where most of my battery tools were getting weak and it was a good time to upgrade everything. I wanted to get away from having a hodgepodge of brands. 

The M18 has great battery life, the M12 line has great power to size ratio, and there are chargers that charge both M12 and M18. There are enough tools to cover everything I want to do. So for now, I am all in with Milwaukee battery tools. For example the Makita 18V sub-compact impact looks great to me, but I am not going there because keeping things uniform streamlines things. 

In a couple years when the batteries are weak I'll see what's best and make the switch. 

Now for corded tools - and I still use some corded tools, and probably always will - I buy whatever brand looks best.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> I'm just stating the obvious here, but unless you have unlimited $$$ and storage space you just need to pick one brand and stick with it. If that brand doesn't offer what you need then get that specific tool.
> 
> At one time I had a "Wall of Chargers" in my garage, from all the different brands of tools. As the tool or battery went bad then I migrated to Milwaukee. Still have a couple of others.


Oh I know the feeling with all the chargers and batteries and as I get rid of things I replace them with Milwaukee.

My only disappointment with Milwaukee is that when they made the switch to M18 the new batteries don't fit the older 18v nicad tools.

I wish they would come out with an adapter as all the 18v tools I have are still working just fine.


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

We get everyone a 12volt fuel set and if they like can get additional 18 volt fuel whatever tools if they like.
Two things that can't be interchanged and the guys love.
The 12 volt mini portaband is very, very popular.
The 18 volt sawsall is also very good.

I think the impacts and hammer drills are pretty much equal for the work we do.
For sure if I am changing a tire, I'm reaching for the 18 volt impact. It can un crack a 100ftlb lug nut. The 12 volt just can't


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NewElect85 said:


> *We get everyone *a 12volt fuel set and if they like can get additional 18 volt fuel whatever tools if they like.
> Two things that can't be interchanged and the guys love.
> The 12 volt mini portaband is very, very popular.
> The 18 volt sawsall is also very good.
> ...


"*We get everyone*" gee all this time I thought you said you were just an employee???


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned M12 fuel yet?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> "*We get everyone*" gee all this time I thought you said you were just an employee???


You already know him as Suncoast Power.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> You already know him as Suncoast Power.


Just making a point!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> "*We get everyone*" gee all this time I thought you said you were just an employee???


It's a family business ya priick. :wink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> It's a family business ya priick. :wink:


Like a split personality family???








Ever seen the movie 'Cybil'?


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

HandyManDan928 said:


> I have a very small 1/4" Snap-On Tools drill with clutch and a removable Chuck , no light and all batteries are about 4 years old and are not holding a charge well ... I have an older SO 14 Volt Drill with older style battery pack and a massive old-School very heavy Ridgid 18 v drill for boring like 3/4" block wall holes , I have a milk crate with DeWalt drill motors all dead batteries :vs_mad:...,
> 
> I need to get with the Lithium Battery thing ...I need something small and used a Drywall guys little Makita the other day that was very light had a light and was pretty powerful... What is there that is small enough for basic small job stuff , that you guys like ...?
> 
> ...




I can recommend FILTI 12v . Keep in mind they don’t offer as many tool options as Milwaukee 12v.


----------



## HandyManDan928 (Apr 29, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Stick with the M12 impact, even if you get the regular non Fuel model you'll be happy with the choice.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I came real close to doing that today ...


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Bosch.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HandyManDan928 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I came real close to doing that today ...


Why didn't you?


----------



## HandyManDan928 (Apr 29, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why didn't you?


Because I went for the big enchilada with brushless , 2 batteries plus a charger and the bonus 6amphr battery as my gift for spending way more than I should have ... woo Hoo ... broke with new toys ... at least it wasn't a new Guitar ... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HandyManDan928 said:


> Because I went for the big enchilada with brushless , 2 batteries plus a charger and the bonus 6amphr battery as my gift for spending way more than I should have ... woo Hoo ... broke with new toys ... at least it wasn't a new Guitar ...


:thumbup:

Oh I see, at least you went Big Red!


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been using the M18 Hydraulic Impact, smooth as butter and pretty damn quiet; which is nice I guess. It has a nice feel and a smaller footprint than the hammer and anvil 'traditional' impact drivers.


----------



## HandyManDan928 (Apr 29, 2018)

... hmmm .... anticipayayayayting ... so while i wait ... what about bit-kits... any recommendations there ...? a few years ago at a little before Christmas O'Clock , the orange box store had the typical , "hey let's get Dad Something" racks up as you entered / checked-out I got a Ryobi bit kit ... like 200 pieces of crap all in one cool box , carrier thingie ... Every drill bit was junk , every circular saw-blade was junk , the screwdriver bits were junk , the only thing that ever got used before hitting a trash can was the nut-drivers ... and they're probably junk ...lain:


----------

